# Slow forum...



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is the slowest forum I have ever been on! So many lurkers yet not many new threads or comments.:huh:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I still visit but since all my work now is with investors and brokers i usually have nothing to add.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are still here Molly. The majority of posters want to know about xyz company. Many of the other threads can be resolved quickly and most of the responses are just rewritten versions of earlier posts. The mods here have rinsed their wash cloths out of most of the nationals so when it comes to regionals and is so and so any good, we rely on those still bare knuckling it out with those guys. The short answer though is almost always the same; working for third/forth party regionals only benefits the party above you.
I suppose if you want to stir things up a bit, we can bump the Off Topic section to the top and start adding politics and guns and marijuana, and same sex marriage threads. That'll get folks going. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I suppose if you want to stir things up a bit, we can bump the Off Topic section to the top and start adding politics and guns and marijuana, and same sex marriage threads. That'll get folks going. :thumbsup:


 :lol::lol::yes::yes:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I figure that the poor crews doing the P&P work for a living are working their "fingers to the bone" and can't type fast enough


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*form*

But isnt the point of a fourm is to talk? i notice what molly said i see somedays 100 viewers but no new topics. it gets tiresome i see the same 5-6-7 people posting and everyone else just lurks. I appreciate the people that give good feedback.. I look at forms as a way to grow and help problem solve something i just cant figure out.. 

Alot of people on here are good people. i wish it was more active or people would put more input in. Have a good weekend, This is just my option


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> But isnt the point of a fourm is to talk? i notice what molly said i see somedays 100 viewers but no new topics. it gets tiresome i see the same 5-6-7 people posting and everyone else just lurks. I appreciate the people that give good feedback.. I look at forms as a way to grow and help problem solve something i just cant figure out..
> 
> Alot of people on here are good people. i wish it was more active or people would put more input in. Have a good weekend, This is just my option


I think alot of the lurkers are the sub of a sub and don't want to be called out. There are clearly more than a few nationals lurking around here as well. I have first hand experience with that issue.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Saturation eventually comes to every forum. MFS being cyclical, you can take old threads and just change the names of the players to be current.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey now....I never said stir things up! &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56833;
I would just like to see more responses...more input
People always ask for prices..yet anyone rarely answers or post them.
Even if you work for brokers and private parties...still seems like there would be interesting stories to tell. You still have knowledge to share...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Molly,

Pricing is so subjective PLUS you wouldn't want those pesky lurking Regionals or Nationals thinking your making to much mullah


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

By default I end up doing alot of lurking here because even though I only have probably four passwords I use, I always find a way to forget mine and have to go through the whole proccess of resetting my password every 6 weeks!!!.....just had to do it now.
I have not done any preservation work in probably a year now but I visit this site daily and if I have something helpful to add I will chirp in.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can tell you I bill $125 for one lock and a lockbox on a redemption order, but I'm in several states and I don't always bill Bubba the same as I bill Winfred. The majority of pricing questions here are for Nationals, and well....
I can say I'll bill $150 for first time cuts on 10k lots this spring, but that is midwestern grass and weeds.


----------

